# Please tell her to make up her mind!



## Intexas2stay (Mar 29, 2013)

Well, noticed yesterday Diamonds belly was really low. So low my non horsey sister said something about it. So I decide to start putting her up at night. Went out hourly for 6 hours to peek in on her, and all she decided to do was get loose stools pee everytime I went out and was constantly holding her tail up a bit. Got up this morning with fingers crossed and well, that belly was tucked back up. No swelling in the udders but lots right in front of them. Let her out, and it is if nothing happened yesterday or last night. Shes a blimp!!!! One of us has got to give lol! Decided its time to keep her in at night from now on. We almost have the "playpen" ready. Its the baby safe turnout for when its time. So now i'm ready and shes being a meanie.






Can a kind auntie let me know if she pulled an early April fools joke on me or if the full moon might be pulling the time closer?

On a side note, my 2 silkie hens eggs started hatching today! 10 down and 8 to go!

Happy Easter weekend!


----------



## amystours (Mar 29, 2013)

I LOVE Silkie chickens! We use Silkies to incubate peafowl eggs if Mama doesn't want to.

My mare is not telling her secrets either.


----------



## Intexas2stay (Mar 29, 2013)

I will trade you some silkie chicks for pea foul egg! Then I can make my neighbors can become as crazy as Diamond is making me lol! These crazy critters!


----------



## Intexas2stay (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, up to 13 on the chick count! One got smooshed



5 to go. The 2 hens share one nesting box, and it is so funny after I lift them out to see them race back in and scoop as many chicks and eggs under them as they can lol. This is my first time with hatching eggs. One hen is a black silkie and one a black sizzle. The roo must be a silkie cross as I have some non black skin chicks and some without 5 toes. The pure silkie chicks I got at Christmas are getting big and once we see if we have a roo in the bunch, Satan, the current man in charge will be taken out of the bunch so I can do pure silkies as well.

Thats all I have to report. Diamond is still tormenting me with no changes.

Sorry for the off topic chicken post, I see everyones beautiful babies, and was feeling left out lol!


----------



## amystours (Mar 30, 2013)

Lordy!! The things are insanely loud during mating season. I've gotten used to it, and I actually like the sound. I live next door to my mother, and they had ostriches for many years (last one died in December). Anyway, when I had folks over, they would hear the most godawful noises and freak out. Ostriches make this very low grunting noise that doesn't really seem that loud when you are standing next to them, but it can carry for a VERY long distance. I have friends who are still convinced there was a genuine Louisiana black bear after them, lol.

Love the broodiness in Silkies. I had a roo I raised from the egg. He was pure evil. When you wanted to go outside, you carefully opened the door, looked both ways (TWICE), and made a run for the vehicle. Usually, before you were halfway there, here he comes, speeding around the corner, and gaining on you. I'm convinced he would sit there and peek around the corner to wait on someone to come out. Granted, he couldn't flog higher than my knee, but those spurs still hurt!!


----------



## Intexas2stay (Mar 31, 2013)

Haha! Did you notice the roos name is Satan? Lol. I started with 2 silkies, one got snatched right before xmas so on xmas eve we got 4 chicks, a sizzle hen and Satan. They used to be free roam, but Tina the sizzle is my daughters pet. Anytime my daughter (2) went out to get Tina, the roo would attack her. That only happened twice but we got tired of guarding her so we built a coop and penned his evil hiney up!

I know all about the racket they make! Lucky the girls have been busy and its been quiet  The crowing at night can be bad but I have learned to sleep through it.

Never met an ostrich! But from your story, I am thinking I am greatful!

I am working on photos, but sadly I am tech-tarded  But I will try!

As for diamond, yesterday she was a blimp and this morning when I saw her I thought she had lost the baby. You can hardly see a belly from behind. No baby in her stall so I turned her out.

I think I am imagining her pregnancy. Ho-hum


----------



## amystours (Mar 31, 2013)

Satan!!! Bwahaha!! Typical "little man syndrome".

Does Diamond look like she has a "pointy" belly now?? If she doesn't look round from behind, but has a pointy belly, that's a sign of baby getting into position!! How's she doing otherwise? Poo still loose? Acting weird?


----------



## Intexas2stay (Mar 31, 2013)

So sorry its taken so long! Diamond was turned out all day. She lookes like she dropped again, but not really "v" shape just lower with maybe a little point shape. Poop is solid, pee is milky yellow, and tail is still being held off of her body. I am taking photos to compare, but I just can not get them uploaded.

I went to check the chicks and 2 still wet chicks sitting under momma! They are starting to follow mommas out pecking around, saw one eat an ant! As for the evil one, I think hes tired of waiting and jumped on a xmas chick! Poor girl, but he is a good daddy. Often at night I find him in the box with the hen and new chicks, guarding I think. As long as there is no violence I think I will keep everyone together. It is so cute looking into the box and everyone of the chicks are under one hen. I have to slowly lift the hen to count how many chicks "fall" out of her lol. I have mostly black chicks, but one is light yellow, and 3 partridge. One black has light yellow at the ends of its wings! I read yellow either turns white or buff. Still working on pics!


----------



## amystours (Mar 31, 2013)

I never had issues with my roos. I had the evil Silkie (his name was Football...my ex named him that because he said the first time he jumped on him, he would turn into one), I had a no-name brand banty roo, amd I had a HUGE white roo named Junior. Junior was also raised from the egg, and I cried when that darn chicken died. They were all good with the biddies, but some of my hens were "favorites", and often had bare patches on their backs.


----------



## chandab (Mar 31, 2013)

After your second post, I realize your roo's name is "Satan", but I keep reading it "Satin", which isn't near as evil sounding. [My sister named one of her cats Lucifer, and it fit him, he was pure evil; his brother Winston was the sweetest cat, ever.]


----------



## Intexas2stay (Apr 1, 2013)

I cried when my first rooster died. Beautiful white little guy. Got snatched out of a stall one night. Football is a great name for a roo!

Knew an evil cat once. Good thing she was front declawed, and never figured out teeth were weapons! We would go up to her and get boxed, still a bit scary having a cat go all out with front paws though lol.

2 eggs to go and then I have 17 chicks. Good lord what will I do with 22 chickens? My hubby wont eat the eggs as he knows where they come from  Good thing we don't name the veggies in the garden.

No baby


----------



## amystours (Apr 1, 2013)

Intexas2stay said:


> My hubby wont eat the eggs as he knows where they come from


Say WHAT?? fresh yard eggs are the BEST!!!!

Oh, and no baby here either.


----------

